# RIP Etta James



## Hooha (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni21405007/ 




> Etta James, the revered blues and jazz singer whose signature tune "At Last"has probably been played at more weddings than the wedding march, died early this morning, about two weeks after her doctor revealed that she was terminally ill. She was 73.


IMO her best song 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMjaVkxnLpg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 20, 2012)

You listen to that crap? Or did you have to make a topic about it just to spread word?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 20, 2012)

Fail.........


----------



## Smokedogg76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I liked her music. R.I.P. Ms. James


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 20, 2012)

..........R.I.P Ms Etta James................


----------



## mak (Jan 20, 2012)

timeismoney1 said:


> You listen to that crap? Or did you have to make a topic about it just to spread word?


you must keep it classy.


----------



## Hooha (Jan 20, 2012)

Only on the internet


----------



## jubay216 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooha said:


> http://www.imdb.com/news/ni21405007/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was one of m favorite blues singer and at last was one of my most favorite songs ever she;ll be missed greatly so this blunt is for u Etta


----------



## Hooha (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Beansly (Jan 20, 2012)

timeismoney1 said:


> You listen to that crap? Or did you have to make a topic about it just to spread word?


Who doesn't like the blues??? Mad fail.
That crap is better than 90% of the music that has come out in the past 20 years, maybe longer. She sang with real passion. 
Back then you used to actually have talent to become a famous singer.
I like that she the guts to say what she did about Beyonce when she sang her song (At Last) at Obama's inauguration. She really did ruin that song though haha.
This one is probably my favorite. You makes you feel her pain.
[video=youtube;0_i-AI61PEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_i-AI61PEo[/video]


----------



## mak (Jan 20, 2012)

i love the Oldies but Goodies!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 20, 2012)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1uunRdQ61M[/video]

May she rest in peace. One of the greatest singers ever to grace the stage.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 20, 2012)

I think this is the one that first caught my attention. It always kind of stuck with me over the years.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=copLTgjtcsg


----------



## mushroots (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd-UEXIr3gc


Love Etta James, forever and always, such a pleasure... 

Great song, Beansly....great great song.


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Sk9XYQMRiLY]http://youtu.be/Sk9XYQMRiLY[/video]


----------



## barbooz (Feb 2, 2012)

Je vous retransmets le mail que je vous ai envoyé le 5 Décembre 2011

Merci de lire vos emails, d'y répondre lorsqu'on vous le demande et d'investir dans un agenda


Je commence à sérieusement en avoir RAS LE BOL


----------

